# Breedbay



## ArtVandolay (Apr 10, 2009)

I was registering on Breedbay to bid on some seeds and I got a secured connection failed message "www.breedbay.co.uk uses an invalid security certificate.

The certificate is not trusted because it is self signed.

(Error code: sec_error_untrusted_issuer)".

Has anyone else experienced this?  I know there are other breedbay members here - is everyone comfortable with the site?

Thanks, I'm anxious to buy some new beans 

Can someone who uses breedbay a lot pm me, please?  I have a few questions.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't PM him, answer the questions here, I too would like to know, in kinda the same boat! Breedbay does have some real nice and unique strains...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm sure Umbra can help.  He'll probably chime in soon.


----------



## umbra (Apr 10, 2009)

already pm'ed art. sorry banco. when I first went to breedbay, I had the same issue. I spoke with some IT guys I know about it, then pm'ed Pistals the site admin @ breedbay. I have no problems with their security. Of course, bidzbay is the auction portion of the site, and breedbay is the forum part. You need to register for each site separately. And yeah the genetics is what brought me to their site. I've made a few purchases there, no problems. sometimes you have to wait until what you want comes up. and then there are the bidding wars that happen. deep pockets always win.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 10, 2009)

i am a new member there too and was wondering the samething
thanx umbra but what did you email them about? how did they change it


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 10, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Don't PM him, answer the questions here, I too would like to know, in kinda the same boat! Breedbay does have some real nice and unique strains...



Sorry, blanco - there were 5 qwerkle beans for sale for $30 (purchase, not an auction) and I was anxious to register and buy them .  What kind of beans are you looking at :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help, Umbra!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 10, 2009)

lol ive bought out the deep purple (urkle bx)
went to send the $$$ today and the lady couldnt ring up the money order and i f***ing forgot the mailing address at home (i have lost my licence for 4 months)
so i couldnt just buy the money order and mail from home now i  have to wait untill tuesday probly stupid holidays


----------



## chinaman (Apr 11, 2009)

They are a great site))i get the same message but didnt bother me lol..waiting on my agent orange and trainwreck X el yucateca mexican sativa


----------

